# How to add photos to contact list



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello.

I have a new mobile phone, the Kestrel from EE. I have been able to add my own photo to my profile, but cannot work out how to attach photos to the contacts' list. so that their photo appears when they telephone or text me. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you.

Penny


----------

